# kickboxing research project



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

I'm doing a research project for school and i need to interview people who have experience in boxing/kickboxing. If you are currently in this sport, whether it be competitive or just for fun, i'd really appreciate it if you could answer some questions! answering all would be great but if you only have time for a few thats awesome as well! (some of these are gender specific questions!)

How long have you been kickboxing?


What do you enjoy about it?


How does kickboxing make you feel?


Have you gone to a co-ed kickboxing gym before?

What made you decide to come to a women's only gym? (for womens only gym ex 30 min HIT etc)


Did you have experience practicing with men?


How did you feel while doing that?


-What made you choose a co-ed gym over a women's only gym? (women only question)

- Have you noticed any stereotyping when you tell people that you kickbox?

- Do you feel the need to overcome any stereotypes by practicing this sport?

- What is your reason for participating in kickboxing?

Ex. Form of exercise, improves self esteem (empowering), an outlet for stress and/or an opportunity for aggression.


----------



## Buka (Mar 4, 2020)

Hi Amyc, welcome to Martial Talk.

I'll participate....

_How long have you been kickboxing?_

On and off for over forty years.

_What do you enjoy about it?_

I enjoy most phases of Martial Arts.

_How does kickboxing make you feel?_

I'm not really sure how to answer that question. Perhaps it should be phrased differently
_
Have you gone to a co-ed kickboxing gym before?_

I've never been to a gym that wasn't co-ed. Didn't know they existed.

- _Have you noticed any stereotyping when you tell people that you kickbox?_

No. But then telling somebody you kickbox doesn't really come up in conversation a lot.
_
 -Do you feel the need to overcome any stereotypes by practicing this sport?_

No

_What is your reason for participating in kickboxing?_

It's just another form of Martial Art training and/or competition


----------



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

thank you, i appreciate it !


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

How long have you been kickboxing? _I trained kickboxing specifically for about 4-5 years, but it's been about 5 years._

What do you enjoy about it? _Learning new things, the physicality, and simply martial arts in general._
How does kickboxing make you feel?_ Good?_
Have you gone to a co-ed kickboxing gym before? _I wasn't aware there were non co-ed kickboxing gyms. Unless you're referring to cardio kickboxing, which is a very different thing IMO._
What made you decide to come to a women's only gym? (for womens only gym ex 30 min HIT etc) _Not relevant (am male)_


Did you have experience practicing with men? _Not relevant_


How did you feel while doing that? _Not relevant_



- Have you noticed any stereotyping when you tell people that you kickbox? _People will make jokes that I can beat them up, mostly laughing since I'm rather small. The only people I tell are friends though, and it's not something that comes up often._

- Do you feel the need to overcome any stereotypes by practicing this sport? _No._

- What is your reason for participating in kickboxing? _I enjoy martial arts in all shapes and forms. _


----------



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> How long have you been kickboxing? _I trained kickboxing specifically for about 4-5 years, but it's been about 5 years._
> 
> What do you enjoy about it? _Learning new things, the physicality, and simply martial arts in general._
> How does kickboxing make you feel?_ Good?_
> ...


Thank you!!!


----------



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

Buka said:


> Hi Amyc, welcome to Martial Talk.
> 
> I'll participate....
> 
> ...


thank you!!


----------



## dvcochran (Mar 4, 2020)

_How long have you been kickboxing?_
I kickboxed competitively on and off for about 3 years concurrent with practicing martials arts for 34 years._

What do you enjoy about it?_
For me it was all about the competition._

How does kickboxing make you feel?_
Being in the ring was a huge adrenaline rush. _

Have you gone to a co-ed kickboxing gym before?_
I have never seen a gym that was not co-ed. _

What made you decide to come to a women's only gym? (for womens only gym ex 30 min HIT etc)_
N/A
_
Did you have experience practicing with men?_
Yes
_
How did you feel while doing that?_
About like I always do. 
_
-What made you choose a co-ed gym over a women's only gym? (women only question)_
N/A_

- Have you noticed any stereotyping when you tell people that you kickbox?_
Possibly from people who have a disdain for contact sports. _

- Do you feel the need to overcome any stereotypes by practicing this sport?_
No_
- What is your reason for participating in kickboxing?_
It was new in my area at the time. I was already very competitive in the martial arts arena and saw kickboxing as a new vein of competition.


----------



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

dvcochran said:


> _How long have you been kickboxing?_
> I kickboxed competitively on and off for about 3 years concurrent with practicing martials arts for 34 years.
> _
> What do you enjoy about it?_
> ...


thank you so much!


----------



## Buka (Mar 4, 2020)

@amyyc,

Amy, what you might want to do is ask in your survey if participants practice other forms of exercise and/or Martial Arts, if kickboxing is popular in their region, if they've ever been to a kickboxing match or other fighting venues, if they're worried about head trauma, if they've ever trained in kickboxing as an exercise only - like boxersize workouts etc.

And here's one you probably didn't know - kickboxing was briefly outlawed in the state of Massachusetts in the nineteen seventies. You know why? Because kickboxing at that time was outselling boxing matches statewide and there was an old guard of boxers who worked at the State House. We got it repealed within a year or two. But I'm still angry over it.


----------



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

Buka said:


> @amyyc,
> 
> Amy, what you might want to do is ask in your survey if participants practice other forms of exercise and/or Martial Arts, if kickboxing is popular in their region, if they've ever been to a kickboxing match or other fighting venues, if they're worried about head trauma, if they've ever trained in kickboxing as an exercise only - like boxersize workouts etc.
> 
> And here's one you probably didn't know - kickboxing was briefly outlawed in the state of Massachusetts in the nineteen seventies. You know why? Because kickboxing at that time was outselling boxing matches statewide and there was an old guard of boxers who worked at the State House. We got it repealed within a year or two. But I'm still angry over it.


sounds like much better questions! its a group project so unfortunately this is what we got but im going to propose this instead. Thanks for your help!


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

amyyc said:


> sounds like much better questions! its a group project so unfortunately this is what we got but im going to propose this instead. Thanks for your help!


Out of curiosity, what made you decide to focus on this topic? Do you train kickboxing/boxing as well? And unfortunately if you're looking for female respondents, which I'm guessing based on the questions, I don't think we have any on the forum at the moment who practice specifically kickboxing (at least it's not any of their primary arts).


----------



## Buka (Mar 4, 2020)

@amyyc,

You might want to reach out to one of our members, @Tez. She's in England and has a ton of experience in the Arts. She could give you an international view on the subject.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 4, 2020)

Buka said:


> @amyyc,
> 
> You might want to reach out to one of our members, @Tez. She's in England and has a ton of experience in the Arts. She could give you an international view on the subject.


Just so she sees the tag.. @Tez3 . And yeah she'll probably  be able to help more than us haha


----------



## amyyc (Mar 4, 2020)

kempodisciple said:


> Out of curiosity, what made you decide to focus on this topic? Do you train kickboxing/boxing as well? And unfortunately if you're looking for female respondents, which I'm guessing based on the questions, I don't think we have any on the forum at the moment who practice specifically kickboxing (at least it's not any of their primary arts).


we have to research a sport which our group has never participated in, and kickboxing seemed interesting, so all of us have to go to a few sessions, im going to 'i love kickboxing' which might not be super authentic but its whats close by... thank you for recommending a female though! Are there any types of forums someone could recommend with more females?


----------

